# Losing fluffy :(



## Fluffy Attalla (Jun 24, 2011)

Fluffy is just learning nd getting a hang of eliminating outside. My mom is a very very clean person and was against getting fluffy in the first place, she got rid of him once for 2 weeks because he had an accident, so I'm terrified he makes an accident again and he leaves again, I dont know what I would do  my mom would prefer if he learns to eliminate on pads incase we can't go outside because of a thunderstorm or like in the winter when it's extremely cold. What should I do ? How us teaching both possible ??? I don't want to lose him


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my that is a tough situation to be in! 

When he goes outside try to pud the pad under him when he is going wee wee and then bring it inside. He might be attracted by his own smell and eliminate inside on the wee wee pad. As soon as he goes on the wee wee pad make sure to give him tons of treats and praise him. Make a party out of it and he'll get the idea that its a positive thing!

Maybe you'll also want to sit with your mom and tell her how important he is to you and to give you some time to work on training him. I think he just needs stability and a lot of time dedicated to him.

I hope others on here have good ideas to share with you as I would hate to see Fluffy become unstable due to changing environments.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hope you can get the situation under control!

It must be very hard on you. Keep in mind that your pup is VERY young still (only 3 mos, right? )and accidents can happen. In case you didn't know, please be very careful about putting him down outside on the ground until he has had all of his vaccinations, last one at 16 weeks (even if he's had three, he needs a last one at 16 weeks) And if he starts vomiting/diarrhea, PLEASE take him to the vet asap. Parvo is a disease that can kill these babies soo quickly!

Where did he go when your mom 'got rid of him for two weeks?' Do you mind if I ask how old you are? 

Good luck with your little baby! Sounds like you're doing a great job being his mommy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

A small puppy needs consistency when training, especially potty training. Your mother 'getting rid of him' marks a break in this consistency. Maybe if you take the lead in cleaning up after him and show your mom how responsible you are (which I'm sure you're already doing) and dedicated to training him, she'll look at it in a different way.

Pad training came very easy to Bonnie, and she does go outside, but, as we live in an apartment, she isn't trained to outside. Your mom makes a good point about pad training. In cold weather or rain/snow/etc, your pup may be reluctant to eliminate outside anyway.

Good luck and don't be afraid to come back and ask more questions. We're happy to help if we can!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I remember when I was growing up (I think High School) my dad did not want my little dog sleeping in my bed so I chose to sleep outside one night in our car w/the dog! (I guess I was stubborn even then!) After that my dad relented and let the puppy sleep w/me. I am not suggesting this behavior---just saying I understand HOW you feel. I will pray for a good solution for you w/your pup & your mom.


----------



## Fluffy Attalla (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yea no problem ! I'm 18 , and my mom got rid of him after 3 days of buying him cause he was gna be left home alone a lot cause we had exams and she had work. He went to my mom's best friend's house, who he will stay at again if we go on vaca for a month.

And Thank you Linda and cory , i am starting to show my mom that i will take care of this precious baby. I wake up everyday at 5 to walk him.. thats a pretty big sacrifice !! but abt eliminating outside, i heard that it would be fine .. so i dont know cause its gna be VERY hard to teach him to go on a pad or inside since hes already getting a hang of going out.

thankyou Sandi for your prayers, I'm glad that im not the only one who feels that way haha and yea my mom doesnt want fluffy on my bed either.. she through the bed sheets when he had an accident on it haha


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Fluffy Attalla said:


> Oh yea no problem ! I'm 18 , and my mom got rid of him after 3 days of buying him cause he was gna be left home alone a lot cause we had exams and she had work. He went to my mom's best friend's house, who he will stay at again if we go on vaca for a month.
> 
> And Thank you Linda and cory , i am starting to show my mom that i will take care of this precious baby. I wake up everyday at 5 to walk him.. thats a pretty big sacrifice !! but abt eliminating outside, i heard that it would be fine .. so i dont know cause its gna be VERY hard to teach him to go on a pad or inside since hes already getting a hang of going out.
> 
> thankyou Sandi for your prayers, I'm glad that im not the only one who feels that way haha and yea my mom doesnt want fluffy on my bed either.. she through the bed sheets when he had an accident on it haha


Who told you it would be ok for your unvaccinated puppy to go outside on the ground? If you're willing to take that risk, minimize the area he's exposed to. And make sure your mom's friend knows the same thing!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

How did you and your mom decide to get the puppy was it a gift for you did your mom and you really decide this together. Its really hard sweetie when one person wants a puppy and the other one doesn't or really do not realize what it will take time, patience, love, money and more love.. I wonder if you might want to think about this some more it wont be fair to fluffy to be sent back and forth everytime your mom gets mad maybe you can talk to your mom and tell her how much you really love your fluffy and you will do everything it takes to take care of fluffy and to please not send fluffy away if hes a puppy its like a baby they are learning it takes time. I hope it works out i will be praying for you and fluffy ...........xoxox


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hope you and your Mom can work things out...hugs.


----------

